# Dorico Elements vs. Pro



## Henrik B. Jensen (Jul 27, 2022)

Is it possible to do stuff like this, just with Dorico Elements and N.P., or do you need Dorico Pro?


----------



## RonV (Jul 27, 2022)

Right off the top, Dorico Elements limits you to 24 "players", and that score appears to have at least 30 players (i.e, parts). Dorico Elements 4 did up that limit from only 12 in Dorico Elements 3. I believe that Dorico Elements can play back a score with more than 24 players, but it opens in read-only mode with no editing.


----------

